# My ESFP cousin gets on my nerves!!!



## Doplayors (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and my cousin two years younger than me is an ESFP.

She is almost ALL of my pet peeves. I'm a perfectionist and I get straight A's in school. I focus on the future. I always tell people that I'm not just going to school to just go to school. I'm going to school to give myself opportunities to get scholarships to become a doctor. 

My cousin on the other hand gets F's in almost all her classes. Her only A was in Gym. I try to tell her that she's not going to get anywhere with those grades. Her sister is two years older than me. She's a drug attic, an alcoholic, and she smokes. She gets all F's too. My little cousin encourages her sister to do these things. My ESFP cousin is also a pathological liar! I always tell her that she can't get away with lying to me because I can read her unlike most people. She also steals stuff and makes her little sister do her chores. She's pure evil. 

I just don't know how to deal with her anymore. We are like complete opposites. Her mom doesn't punish her or her sister either. If they were my kids... Omg... They'd be in HUGE trouble. Can someone help me cope with her? Give me some ideas.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait, how do you know she's an ESFP??


----------



## LovexAng (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a little offensive, are you SURE she's a ESFP? And if her mom doesn't punish her for things like that, well, now you know why she's the way she is.


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

She's pure evil? How can you say about anyone thing like that... what is wrong with you? :O


----------



## Doplayors (Feb 9, 2013)

I gave her a personality test because I was curious as to what she was.


----------



## Doplayors (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I know not all ESFP's do this. And I'm not saying that ESFP's are bad. I'm new to learning about personalities so I thought maybe there was a reason why she doesn't think before she speaks or does things.


----------



## Doplayors (Feb 9, 2013)

I may have been over exaggerating with the 'pure evil' thing. I just can't trust her. Whenever something goes missing everyone asks if SHE was the one who stole it. She's not one of those people who finds a wallet on the street and will look for the owner.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

DON'T TRUST MBTI TESTS ON THE INTERNET! NEVER!

Regardless of type, your cousin is just plain and simple a brat. I am sure there are underlying issues here (most likely dealing with the lack of an authority figure), but that is the bottom line really. It's not your problem, so just pray for her (if you believe in prayer that is) and move on. I know it will be harder for you, but when you can't do anything about it, why worry about it?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

As Ambassador of ESFP Nation, I apologize for our sister's behavior. Although we are awfully proud of her for that A in Gym.

Seriously, though are you forced to spend time with her? If not, I'd say try to avoid her until she grows up. If you really are required to spend time with her, then try to give her activities to do that are fun and not as open to "evil."

What sort of drugs are stored in this "drug attic" anyway? Is it accessible by step-ladder?

But I digress - with the limited information you've given, I recommend lots and lots of slapping, perhaps some spanking. And make sure to get it all on video.

If you need any more advice, I'll be in my den...smoking a bubble pipe. Good day.


----------

